# sonido óptico de cine



## Ramon Sosa (Sep 27, 2011)

Hola, hace tiempo que trato de obtener el sonido óptico de las películas de cine, he preguntado y varios colegas me han dado alguna idea que no me ha resultado. Pregunto ahora, ¿ sería posible emplear un fototransistor como "receptor" de la señal de luz modulada de la banda sonora de la película, y desde éste aplicarla a un amplificador de audio? Si fuera así, alguien me podría ayudar con un circuito? he buscado en mis libros y no encuentro esa aplicación, pero seguro que hoy en día se debe hacer. Agradezco desde ya a quien tenga la molestia de enviarme algo y que se pueda compartir acá, tal vez a otros les sirva también.
Desde Uruguay reciban mi saludo cordial.


----------



## johncaro12 (Sep 27, 2011)

tu quieres que a medida que la luz aumente, el sonido tambien aumente???
Que te parece si poner un LRD (fotoresistor) como parte de la retroalimentacion negativa de un OPAMP? para que asi, mientras haya mas o menos luz, la resistencia del LDR aumente o disminuya y asi la ganancia del OPAMP tambien varie...


----------



## mcrven (Sep 27, 2011)

A ver si entendí bién...

Quieres obtener sonido óptico como el de las bandas sonoras de las películas pero SIN LA PELÍCULA... O sea , sin la banda sonora.

De ser así te indico que no es posible.

Saludos:


----------



## Ramon Sosa (Sep 28, 2011)

Hola y buenos días a todos:
Les agradezco sus respuestas tan pronto y les aclaro un poco como es la cosa.

Tengo un proyector de cine de 16 mm que adquirí y restauré, logrando pasar mis películas perfectamente pero SIN sonido. Este equipo venía con un amplificador de audio, que retiraron en algún momento tal vez por estar averiado, y la fotocélula que recibe la señal modulada de la banda sonora, tampoco estaba. 

La lámparita exitadora cuya luz atraviesa  esta banda sonora está OK, se enciende y su haz de luz llega al recinto donde debió estar la fotocélula, en su lugar al no tenerla, yo coloqué un LDR y desde éste a un amplificador, pero no obtuve sonido. Averigüe por ahí y supe que tal vez había un tema de impedancias y volví a probar pero sin éxito.

Como hoy contamos con fototransistores modernos, he pensado que podría servir como receptor de la señal de luz modulada y de allí ir a un ampli, pero no tengo a mi disposición circuitos como para eso.
Hay muchos esquemas y circuitos que emplean fototransistores para activar relés de alarmas, etc, pero no tengo nada como lo que necesito, por eso es mi pedido de ayuda. Tal vez ahora se entienda cómo es el tema y me pueden dar una mano, quizás alguien ya ha tenido experiencias con estos aparatos y me regala alguna idea. Desde ya les agradezco nuevamente y les envío mi cordial saludo.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2011)

creo que en el cine hoyts o uno de esos usan algo asi de transmitor dentro de el cime sonido pero usando luz.
no recuerdo por que , algo vi.
no recuerdo si era para la gente hipoacusica que le daban el receptor.
vi una placa, con un monton de leds IR como emisores.

es para lugares limitados obviamente , y no recuerdo por que se emitia de esa forma (luz) en vez de radio por ejemplo.
pero se usa.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 28, 2011)

Muchos no sabe que en el cine de 35mm la banda de audio venia en el borde de la pelicula, como una huella de sombra/luz de alli el sonido tan carácteristico y profundo de las audiciones en el cine, eso se utilzo durante muchas décadas.

Porias probar con una LDR, estas vienen en tres tamaños habria que ver el tamaño más ótpimo para tu aplicación.

Como eso solo se utilzaba en ese tipo de proyectores es dificil encontrar circuitos hoy en dia, sin embargo muy pocos saben que ese tipo de circuitos y otros si figuran en la *audiociclopedia*, que creo ya no se edita más y en el *Manual  de circuitos de electrónica  de Johm Markus*, un enorme volumen con circuitos inveròsimiles tanto con tubos de vacio como con semiconductres, en los 80's era un libro de cabecera imprescindible


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 28, 2011)

Hola Amigo, es necesario conocer si los fotoresistores tendran respuesta a la A.F. . Por otro lado la luz debe colimarse antes de atravesar el film, el LDR por lo tanto si es apto, debe ser pequeño y debera situarse muy proximo a este.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2011)

Alguna vez vi un circuito de esos . . . valvular . . . y no lo guardé , pero supongo que con un TDA2003 y la fotocélula o fototransistor (me gusta más) en un divisor de tensión y un capacitor de desacople debería funcionar.

Fijense al final de toda esta página los distintos métodos 







http://welcometothewaynemansin.blogspot.com/2007/05/formatos-de-sonido-en-el-cine-nuestros.html


----------



## Ramon Sosa (Sep 28, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, 
Estoy agradecido por las respuestas que he tenido y en el caso del amigo Dosmetros, es excelente la información del link que nos ofreces. 

Al sr. Roberto Duberlin le comento que tal como lo dice, el haz de luz de la lámpara exitadora, pasa antes de llegar al film, por un sistema óptico, colimado, muy pequeño, que forma una pequeña "rayita" de luz, o sea que eso está ok.
Los LDR no sé si realmente sean los adecuados para recibir esta señal modulada de luz, por eso me preguntaba si serían mejor los fototransisores.

A Dosmetros le digo que la cosa va por ahí, con lo del ampli y el foto, y acá te pregunto, sabrías diseñar ese circuito? Yo no tengo tantos conocimientos de electrónica como para eso y es justamente para lo que solicito socorro, sería fantástico si lo logramos. Me siento un poco más animado en este asunto con la respuesta obtenida de parte del foro, y seguro que de esto todos terminamos aprendiendo un poco. Un abrazo a la distancia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2011)

En todos los casos , el que te sirve es el circuito receptor.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/transmisor-laser-sonido-10547/#post54404

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/transmisor-audio-laser-35938/

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/laserxmt.asp

http://electronics4everyone.blogspot.com/2008/04/laser-link-communicator.html

Saludos !


----------



## mcrven (Sep 28, 2011)

Así sí que nos podemos entender...

Prueba con las tiendas de electrónica, que es posible que consigas la fotocelda. Por lo menos tienes allí la lamparita que también es especial, debido a que, su filamento es orientado y pre-enfocado.

Prueba si Mr. google te da respuesta a "Proyector Eiki 16 mm".

Tengo uno de esos proyectores en algún estante olvidado. El sistema de audio es de estado sólido, menos el sistema lector que es a fotocelda.

Si encuentro algún diagrama del lector, te lo haré saber. Otra sería ubicar el proyector y hacerle retro-ingeniería.

Saludos:

www.acofs.org.au/part_5_files/Eiki/Tech%204000P%20Xenon.PDF

Es un manual de servicio de un Eiki. Posiblemente te sea útil.

http://www.sparkbangbuzz.com/els/photocell-el.htm

Otros datos.

http://www.morse-code.com/id195.htm

Hay montones de info y circuitos en Internet que puedes probar.


----------



## Ramon Sosa (Sep 29, 2011)

Hola a todos:
A los amigos que se han molestado en responder y participar en este tema, les agradezco muchísimo y les cuento que con la información que me han dado está todo hecho.
Los links que me pasaron y que hablan de emisores laser y demás, me muestran lo que yo me imaginaba que podía servir y que realmente no me había dado cuenta de que la solución a mi problema estaba ahí cerca,ahora solo falta poner manos a la obra. Ya estoy consiguiendo algunos elementos que no tenía y me pondré a trabajar, ni bien tenga resultados les escribiré nuevamente y si puedo subiré fotos. Nuevamente gracias a todos.
Toda la información adicional que se fue presentando, ha servido para conocer un poco más de este tema, y enriquece este foro y a los que les sabemos dar valor. 
Reciban ustedes mi saludo cordial y seguimos en contacto. Luis.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2011)

Si , pero traté de buscarte los que funcionan por* amplitud modulada* , esos son los que te sirven , los que modulan en frecuencia el laser a 100khz tienen mas fidelidad* pero a vos no te sirven* .

Interesante el Manual que te subió *Mcrven* , solo que no permite redireccionar y da error de *Página no encontrada *, así que hay que copiar la dire y pegarla en una página nueva 

http://www.acofs.org.au/part_5_files/Eiki/Tech 4000P Xenon.PDF


----------



## Vitruvio (Sep 29, 2011)

¿Que circuito utilizaste con el LDR ?

(La imagen adjunta es del PDF linkeado, y es demasiado esquemática para ser tomada en cuenta)


----------



## mcrven (Sep 29, 2011)

Vitruvio dijo:


> ¿Que circuito utilizaste con el LDR ?
> 
> (La imagen adjunta es del PDF linkeado, y es demasiado esquemática para ser tomada en cuenta)



VITUVIO, el último link que le pasé a Ramón tiene diagramas. Ese es solo un esquema.

Ramón: Si te da problemas para alinear la luz, te puedo indicar cómo hacerlo. Los equipos fotográficos fueron mi sustento por más de 20 años.

Saludos. Me complace que hayas podido resolver.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 29, 2011)

¿De veras resolviste el problema?
Esas máquinas usaban como detector un fototubo .
Para que querés láser si ya tenés la lampara y la ranura.
Las LDR no te servirán porque tienen mucha inercia para reproducir el sonido.
Tratá de conseguir una fotocélula de silicio un poco mas grande que la ranura y ponela en el foco de la misma.
Con uno o mas integrados TL 081 ( o alguno de mas bajo ruido) hacé un amplificador. Fijate en las hojas de datos de los ICs. La fotocélula tratala como fuente de tensión y no de corriente para que sea mas rápida.
Bueno, los circuitos tendrás que diseñarlos vos, porque los que tengo son a válvulas. Si ya los tenés a válvulas, quizás la fotocélula de silicio ande sin mucha complicación.
Suerte y a tus órdenes.


----------

